# dubbio su stabilizzazione Kde 4.3.1

## Maialovic

Salve ragassuoli, volevo proporvi un quesito da 10mila milioni di euro : ma come mai stanno stabillizando kde 4.3.1 senza ancora tutto il parco software stable? cioe per esempio:k3b non è uscito stabile per il nuovo kde 4.3....kdevelop per quanto ne so io non è uscito stabile per kde 4.3....

allora perche migrare al nuovo kde se ankora almeno 1 app fondamentale (k3b) non è stabile? 

perche avere il multilib di kdelibs inutilmente?

perche a sto punto non stabilizzare pure amarok 2.2?

ci sono alcuni punti a me oscuri che non mi convincono molto qui dentro a sto upgrade

----------

## devilheart

k3b, kdevelop, amarok non sono essenziali per il funzionamento di kde4

----------

## xdarma

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> k3b non è uscito stabile per il nuovo kde 4.3

 

Da quanto ho capito k3b si è fermato ad un passo dalla stabilizzazione perché Trueg ha preferito portare avanti altro.

Per quel che può valere, ho installato la versione 1.66.0_alpha2-r1 che è masked e funziona.

Almeno per quelle 4 cose che ci devo fare...

----------

## Maialovic

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> k3b, kdevelop, amarok non sono essenziali per il funzionamento di kde4

 

quindi se vuoi masterizzare usi la versione per kde 3.5? o installi uno per gnome?

per gli altri 2 lo stesso principio...visto che quelli per kde 3.5 sono disponibili e ce gente che li sa, si fanno usare un miscuglio di DE ed apps tra 3.5 e 4.3 solo "perche non sono fondamentali"?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> Salve ragassuoli, volevo proporvi un quesito da 10mila milioni di euro : ma come mai stanno stabillizando kde 4.3.1 senza ancora tutto il parco software stable? cioe per esempio:k3b non è uscito stabile per il nuovo kde 4.3....kdevelop per quanto ne so io non è uscito stabile per kde 4.3....
> 
> allora perche migrare al nuovo kde se ankora almeno 1 app fondamentale (k3b) non è stabile? 
> 
> perche avere il multilib di kdelibs inutilmente?
> ...

 

Anche io ho dei dubbi, sull'effettiva stabilità di kde4  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho un'installazione completamente ~x86 con kde4.3.2, kde4 è abbastanza stabile.

k3b funziona, Amarok anche.

Non ho intenzione ancora di passare a kde-4.3.1 (quando sarà stabile per x86) per un piccolo motivo: non mi piace!   :Razz: 

Adoro così tanto il mio kde3.5.10 come l'ho configurato e come appare.

E poi il nuovo "KDesktop" di kde4 non lo sopporto!  :Shocked:  Perchè non potrebbe essere come quello "vecchio"?

----------

## !equilibrium

la risposta esatta è: "perchè k3b, kdevelop, amarok non fanno parte di KDE, ma sono progetti esterni"

tant'è che se fossero progetti interni di KDE avrebbero la stessa numerazione e verrebbero rilasciati ciclicamente assieme a KDE Base come tutte le altre applicazioni dello userland KDE.

----------

## lordalbert

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io ho un'installazione completamente ~x86 con kde4.3.2, kde4 è abbastanza stabile.
> 
> k3b funziona, Amarok anche.
> 
> Non ho intenzione ancora di passare a kde-4.3.1 (quando sarà stabile per x86) per un piccolo motivo: non mi piace!  
> ...

 

Ora mi metti curiosità... linki qualche screenshot?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Io ho un'installazione completamente ~x86 con kde4.3.2, kde4 è abbastanza stabile.
> 
> k3b funziona, Amarok anche.
> 
> Non ho intenzione ancora di passare a kde-4.3.1 (quando sarà stabile per x86) per un piccolo motivo: non mi piace!  
> ...

 

Screenshot di kde3.5? Se vuoi stasera ne metto uno. Non è niente di che.

EDIT: non è cambiato molto da quando ho fatto questo screenshot

----------

## Maialovic

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> la risposta esatta è: "perchè k3b, kdevelop, amarok non fanno parte di KDE, ma sono progetti esterni"

 

ma anche vero che io utente di Kde se devo masterizzare non usere 3 apps come nero o brasero...ma mi vien logico andare a pescare k3b.

per amarok, che di per se e i suoi sviluppatori, è stabile...a sto punto chi di dovere su gentoo gestisce la stabilizzazione di kde renda installabile a questo punto pure amarok 2.2

dico questo per un semplice motivo: mi sembra veramente una gran menata il dover installare kde 4.3.1 e poi mantenere le kdelibs-3.5.10 e altre cosette simili per poter continuare ad usare k3b 1.0.5 e amarok 1.4.qualcosaltro.

tutto qui..se io fossi stato mai manutentore di gentoo della sezione kde avrei aspettato che almeno k3b fosse rilasciato stabile dal suo manutentore, fatta quache verifica e poi rilasciare su gentoo il blocco stabile.

questa è la mia modestissima opinione

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ma anche vero che io utente di Kde se devo masterizzare non usere 3 apps come nero o brasero...ma mi vien logico andare a pescare k3b.

 

resta sempre il fatto che k3b non è sotto il controllo del progetto KDE, quindi non è colpa del team di KDE se non è pronto o è incompleto.

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> per amarok, che di per se e i suoi sviluppatori, è stabile...a sto punto chi di dovere su gentoo gestisce la stabilizzazione di kde renda installabile a questo punto pure amarok 2.2

 

nessuno ti vieta di smascherarlo e comunque la versione 2.2 è uscita da poco, quindi devi aspettare obbligatoriamente i tempi del processo di stabilizzazione del Team Gentoo che sono di 30gg senza bug aperti sul bugzilla (e ce ne sono aperti).

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> dico questo per un semplice motivo: mi sembra veramente una gran menata il dover installare kde 4.3.1 e poi mantenere le kdelibs-3.5.10 e altre cosette simili per poter continuare ad usare k3b 1.0.5 e amarok 1.4.qualcosaltro.

 

idem come sopra, puoi fare l'unmasking di amarok/k3b.

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> tutto qui..se io fossi stato mai manutentore di gentoo della sezione kde avrei aspettato che almeno k3b fosse rilasciato stabile dal suo manutentore, fatta quache verifica e poi rilasciare su gentoo il blocco stabile.
> 
> questa è la mia modestissima opinione

 

con i "se" e i "ma" non si va da nessuna parte e il processo di stabilizzazione di pacchetti non funziona come credi tu.

----------

## Maialovic

ma io non ce l'ho con gli sviluppatori di kde....e nemmeno con quelli ki gentoo..ma sto solo dicendo la mia che : avete voluto aspettare 4 cicli di rilascio di kde4 per "pensare" di "considerarlo stabile" per gentoo....aspettate altri 6 mesi e speriamo che (almeno)k3b e KDevelop diventino anche loro stabili in sto range di tempo, solo per non creare dipendenze incrociate, tipo kde4 con k3b-1.0.5 che rikiama kdelibs-3.5 e simili.

Ripeto. MIO PERSONALISSIMO PUNTO DI VISTA

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate ma anche voi non vi ritrovate K3B nel menu K?

L'ho scoperto leggendo questo thread. Cercavo K3B, che in kde 3.5 era già installato, e non ho trovato nulla.

----------

## devilheart

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   k3b, kdevelop, amarok non sono essenziali per il funzionamento di kde4 
> 
> quindi se vuoi masterizzare usi la versione per kde 3.5? o installi uno per gnome?
> 
> per gli altri 2 lo stesso principio...visto che quelli per kde 3.5 sono disponibili e ce gente che li sa, si fanno usare un miscuglio di DE ed apps tra 3.5 e 4.3 solo "perche non sono fondamentali"?

 sostanzialmente si

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusate ma anche voi non vi ritrovate K3B nel menu K?
> 
> L'ho scoperto leggendo questo thread. Cercavo K3B, che in kde 3.5 era già installato, e non ho trovato nulla.

 

direi proprio di no:

```
workstation  # grep -r k3b /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing/sets/kde-3.5

workstation  #
```

k3b non fa parte di nessun meta-pacchetto di kde.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusate ma anche voi non vi ritrovate K3B nel menu K?
> 
> L'ho scoperto leggendo questo thread. Cercavo K3B, che in kde 3.5 era già installato, e non ho trovato nulla.

 

direi proprio di no:

```
workstation  # grep -r k3b /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing/sets/kde-3.5

workstation  #
```

k3b non fa parte di nessun meta-pacchetto di kde base

----------

## bandreabis

K3B è comunque utilizzabile anche nella "versione 4".

Mi pare almeno.

E funziona anche amarok (senza kdelibs3.5).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> K3B è comunque utilizzabile anche nella "versione 4".
> 
> Mi pare almeno.
> 
> E funziona anche amarok (senza kdelibs3.5).

 

confermo, k3b:4 e amarok:2 funzionano eggregiamente.

----------

## Scen

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Scusate ma anche voi non vi ritrovate K3B nel menu K?
> 
> L'ho scoperto leggendo questo thread. Cercavo K3B, che in kde 3.5 era già installato, e non ho trovato nulla. 
> 
> direi proprio di no:
> ...

 

Penso di aver capito a cosa si riferisce fbcyborg: in pratica lui ha k3b-1.0.5 installato, ma usando KDE4 non lo trova nel menù, giusto?

Penso sia dovuto al fatto che in tempi recenti kde-base/kde-env sia stato aggiornato per rispecchiare le modifiche, volute dai dev Gentoo-KDE, relative alla USE "kdeprefix"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kdeprefix 	Makes a KDE prefixed install into /usr/kde/${SLOT} if enabled or into /usr (FHS compatible) otherwise
> 
> 

 

il cui uso è stato "scoraggiato":

/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

```

...

                ewarn "WARNING! You have the kdeprefix useflag enabled."

                ewarn "This setting is strongly discouraged and might lead to potential trouble"

                ewarn "with KDE update strategies."

                ewarn "You are using this setup at your own risk and the kde team does not"

                ewarn "take responsibilities for dead kittens."

...

```

Per cui non vengono più cercati i binari all'interno di /usr/kde/3.5/bin (sono anch'io in questa situazione).

----------

## fbcyborg

Azz!!! 

Esatto è proprio questo che intendevo!

Non era tanto K3B a preoccuparmi. Se lo voglio basta che eseguo K3B da shell o da Run command..

Il problema è che mi chiedevo quanti e quali altri programmi sono stati "nascosti" a causa di questo cambiamento.

Ora quindi non c'è nessun fix per questa cosa?

OT: sbaglio o il forum ha qualche problema? Ogni tanto mi trovo sloggato, e quando premo invia o faccio login mi manda alla home internazionale del forum di gentoo. Succede solo a me?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Esatto è proprio questo che intendevo!

 

ok, allora ho frainteso la tua domanda, chiedo venia.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  OT: sbaglio o il forum ha qualche problema? Ogni tanto mi trovo sloggato, e quando premo invia o faccio login mi manda alla home internazionale del forum di gentoo. Succede solo a me?

 

succede anche me, spariscono i miei messaggi, poi tornano, poi risparisco...

----------

